# Meltec Pulsator not working



## KidsMum (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but searching the archives, I did not find it. I have a bucket milker with a Meltec pulsator on it. I don't really know how this works, so am having trouble figuring it out. The pulsator is not working. I have good suction. I'm not sure how far down I can take this apart, and what I will find. I took the top and the filter off and cleaned them off. I think, since it is well below freezing that something might be frozen, but not sure what that would be. I do get this wet when I clean the milker, is that o.k.? Should I be more careful about keeping it dry? I don't submerge it, but I pour water across the inside of the lid and then partially submerge it to clean the inside of the lid. That's probably how it gets wet inside, and might just be frozen? I am going to bring it inside and get it warm and dry and try again. It's frustrating to not be able to milk. :hair: I've been focusing on losing suction from the vacuum pump for the past few days (which I have gotten fixed), and now this..... 
I have pretty bad arthritis in my hands and can only milk a little bit; I really depend on this milker functioning. 
Any suggestions, advice appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you find any online manuals? Can you call the manufacturer?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Most pulsators should not get wet. If you can remove it from the bucket when you wash the lid, that would be better.
Some pulsators might get a small amount of milk in them. Generally, wipe that area out with a wet wipe, then a sanitizing wipe and 
let it dry. 

My old Surge pulsator actually has leather gaskets in it. If they get wet and stiff, the pulsator can't go back and forth. Your unit may 
have something similar. Can you take it into the warmth, take it apart and let it thaw and dry? Then put a drop of light oil on the slide. (take photos
of each step as you take it apart, to help re-assemble it!).

Good luck!


----------

